# Wings Over Gatineau - Vintage Wings of Canada



## K225 (18 Sep 2011)

Here are a few shots I took on both Friday and Saturday. It gets better every year. One of the Snowbird pilots came down with the flu at the last minute so they went with eight ships. Made a neat formation as they flew with a missing man.


----------



## Strike (18 Sep 2011)

Wish I could have made it out, but was busy visiting with family and had no car.

Did anyone get a chance to see the Army Run this morning?  I was looking up to see if you Gus would take advantage of the event to 'advertise' but only ever say the stagger-wing from the aviation museum.

Keep up the good work over there.

For anyone who has never been, I highly recommend a visit to the Vintage Wings hangar over in Gatineau.  It truly is amazing!


----------



## Pat in Halifax (19 Sep 2011)

Will try to remember to download a couple of mine if I make it back to Ottawa this weekend (on SLP in St Jean). I took 131 pics; about 25 are blue sky and nothing more(!!), about 90 are kinda shitty but I did get a few good ones. I mentioned in another thread, I was waiting for "Wings of Fury" to tell us he has them up at his site.


----------

